
Show HN: Notion-like design system in React - mhay
https://github.com/tugboatcoding/react-potion
======
Syeposxr
Editor.js[1] seems to be the more mature block-based editor for React. What
does react-potion offer beyond block-based editing?

[1]: [https://editorjs.io/](https://editorjs.io/)

~~~
mhay
Editor.js — this is awesome! Thanks for sharing.

react-potion I suppose is a possibly less feature-rich but Notion-
like/targeted block-based design system in that regard.

------
mhay
Notion is great for writing content but also has a nice design system for
blocks-based design. react-potion attempts to replicate some of the benefits
that Notion offers.

Disclaimer: the project isn't affiliated to Notion.

